# Organic or natural screen print inks eco friendly



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello all.
I have searched and cant really find what i am looking for.
I am in search of organic, or natural screen printing inks that are good for the enviroment.
If you know of anywhere i can purchase this, please let meknow. I would also like to find out how to make my own inks out of natural plant matter that has a binder that is eco friendly
thank you
jess


----------



## RatedOG (Jan 26, 2010)

Not sure if this is what your looking for, but on silkscreeningsupplies.com they have a line of ink they sell called "enviro line". You would still have to take care not to wash pigments down the drain, there are ink cleaners that supposidly break down the pigments, but I still feel bad when I'm rinsing down the drain. Screen printing is a pretty nasty process, but seems to be getting greener.


----------



## alvin6661 (Dec 17, 2009)

niether are "eco" friendly. it is all in how you expose of y our waste.


----------



## rudi (Mar 7, 2007)

ASI - Eco-Tex Standard | Textile Products | Printing Supplies @ GJS Machinery Australia
They also do a supercover.
Just did a job printing it onto hemp.


----------

